# FHCAM in Everett to Reopen within a Year



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2022)

Steuart Walton intends to leave Paul Allen's collection in Everett, Washington and reopen with a year. Hopefully the stalled projects like completion of the Me262, Ju87, and FW189 will get the cash infusion they need. This is great news for warbird enthusiasts.









Walmart heir acquires Everett’s Flying Heritage Museum from Paul Allen’s estate


The late Paul Allen's vintage warplane and tank collection has been sold but will stay in Everett, and the museum will reopen within the next year, says the new nonprofit overseeing it.




www.seattletimes.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 5, 2022)

That's PHENOMENAL news!!! Really glad that the collection is re-opening and not getting spread to the four winds.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 5, 2022)

Guess I am going to have to break down and head out west at some point in the future. Thanks for the update.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm going to wait to see what Walton's plans are for flying displays. The last one I went to when Allen was still with us was disappointing and not worth the trip out.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2022)

Very interesting, been there once to the museum, just may have to go back in a few years


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2022)

I can't wait to see the Fw-189


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> I can't wait to see the Fw-189


 A few years of building yet David. I saw it under a tarp in England in 2017 but a lot of progress has been made. The project was up for sale for a time and it's not clear if Walton has stopped the sale.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2022)

Great news!


----------

